# Michaels Halloween Madness sale



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Be warned, there's not a lot left & what is left has been picked over. Went last Sat. to our Michaels & there wasn't much left. A sad looking skeleton prop that barely worked, most of their Celebrate It! line was gone but there were TONS of foam pumpkins & fall foliage.

I'm still waiting for those foam skulls to hit clearance.


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the coupons. Can always use those.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Also don't be surprised if they mark all the Halloween stuff as Clearance. I have the same coupon and it says it is not good on "Clearance" items. I find that the specifics of the coupon can vary greatly depending on who is ringing you up and what store you are in. Some stores would overlook the clearance detail, but be warned.


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I went to mine earlier this week hoping to pick up a Spooky Town piece for 50% off and everything was gone, completely cleared out. There was one little end cap of bottom of the barrel stuff that nobody would want anyway. I was disappointed, considering it was only mid October at the time. I guess they have to make way for Christmas...before Halloween's even here yet.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea my Michaels was out by the seconed week of October.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that all retailers are clearing out early on stuff coupled with the fact the many reduced Halloween orders this year with the threat of the economy. This equals "you snooze you lose"!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Everything left at my Michaels is either returns, broken merch, or foam pumpkins.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't believe that stores like Michaels and target are already closing up shop on Halloween items and busting out the Christmas like it's Black Friday!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Went and had a look here at the local store....Spookytown stuff was picked over (I don't care about it anyway), lots of baking/candy, stuff and plates/napkins, the glittery signs and skulls, and foam pumpkins was all that was left. Half an aisle and one jammed together end cap display at front of the store, big bins of pumpkins. 3 aisles of Christmas already out...jeez. Lame.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Please let there be foam pumpkins left at my Michaels, LOL...that's all I need, 3 of 'em for singing pumpkins!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

HallowTeen said:


> I can't believe that stores like Michaels and target are already closing up shop on Halloween items and busting out the Christmas like it's Black Friday!


Dollar Tree is the same.I was there a couple of days ago and they replaced about half of there Halloween stuff with Christmas stuff!Some of the Halloween stuff they had they didn't keep around for very long.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Sep 27, 2009)

I work at Lowes and we started to get christmas stuff in back in late august/september before the summer patio furniture even went on clearance! Also we only get an endcap worth of overpriced crap for halloween.


----------

